# Snails in my Calvus Tank need help!!!



## cichwitit (Feb 9, 2009)

I was hoping someone could help me with my snail infestation of my calvus tank. I just noticed 2 days ago my calvus tank was being swarmed by snails. I read online that clown loaches were the way to go but i noticed they live in different ph level water. Does anyone know of a safe way to get rid of the snails without harming my Calvus?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Crush a snail against the glass, drop it in front of the fish. If he likes it, make it recurring treat. In the mean time, drop a vegetable slice or lettuce leaf at lights out and remove it snail-covered in the morning.


----------



## cichwitit (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks is that the best way to get rid of the snails. I looked this morning and without being specific i would say i have around 50-100 baby snails running around.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Umm.. my personal favorite is to feed them to the bettas, my other fish are to stupid to find it... Also, if you put them in a covered bowl with no food, you can starve them to death (the barbarian way ).... 

I've had this problem 2 times already, first because i got live plants form a unreliable source (there were only two luckily) and then I got wild cut plants to go with my tadpoles from a nearby river. I currently have cut them down to three. U luke to feed them to my RES and ryukin too..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There are other methods. This one won't kill all the snails, but its completely safe. some anti-snail meds are bad for some fish and all will create ammonia spikes when all those snails die and rot. Not to mention empty snail shells getting caught in the filter. 

If it works, you have a source of live food. If the fish won't eat them and you can 't take them out on lettuce leaves fast enough, you may need to try something else. But this is what I would try first.


----------



## cichwitit (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks i'll try the lettuce technique first hopefully after a few weeks they'll be gone. probably a stupid question but will they try to leave the tank cuz only half of my tank is covered.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They can climb out if they want to. They will go up on the lid, but usually stay on the inside because they like it moist.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I would think that Calvus, being predators, would love the snails and gobble them up. I guess that's incorrect. This is interesting. Keep us posted.


----------



## naksampotah (Nov 30, 2010)

you can buy assasin snails. they eat other snails.


----------



## cichwitit (Feb 9, 2009)

update: Just got done cleaning the tank. So far the calvus will eat the snails if i crush them but only if i crush them.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

This may not be good for your cichlids, but I accidentally got rid of my pests by slowly dosing Melafix. Oh, the joys of accidental success. I don't even know where their shells went, but it worked REALLY well for me.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

About what I expected. They are carnivorous and like meat, but snails are well protected. Might as well make a treat out of a problem.


----------



## cichwitit (Feb 9, 2009)

I just ordered some assassin snails they actually look pretty cool and from what i have read they are pretty interesting to look at so i hope its worth it should be getting them in 4-7 days. I did run into an article that said my synodontis petricola and multipunctatus may eat the assassin snails is this true? I figured since they weren't eating the other snails the assassin snails should be fine. Should i worry?


----------

